# migraine



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips on how to get through a severe migraine attack during the 2WW? 

I know taking paracetamol is fine, but paracetamol just doesn't help one bit with a headache this severe. The one drug that does help, I don't dare take. They advise against taking it the 1st trimester. 

I don't know how much longer I can take this. My head hurts so bad, I'm actually crying. I just threw up too. I'm so so tempted to take the stronger drug, but don't want to risk it....


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Give a damp flanel/hand towel on your forehead a go, also rubbing your temples and the middle of your forehead. I suffered from migraines as well, only thing that helped was being sick then sleep.  I also used to have a sweet cup of tea as it helped to either be sick or settle the tummy..

Hope it lifts for you soon

tracy


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have headaches for last few days on and off during this 2ww 
I am also shatterd ... I dont know if that is a good sign or bad sign

Good luck
xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

I suffered too, only thing that seemed to help me was more and more water.... Paracetamol never touched mine either  

Baai, and Rome, wish you all the best for the 2ww

Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

paracetamol has not even helped
hey ho...
XX


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. Since I get these kind of of headaches on other occasions too (not too frequently thought, thank goodness), I'm not reading anything into it. 

All I'm thinking now is that I had better be rewarded with a BFP after suffering through this. 

Good luck to you too.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I get really bad migraines and can't take my migraine pills either, I found (this sounds ridiculous) wrapping something black around my head and lying on my side helped stop the throbbing, the sickness and sort of sea sick room spin feeling dorsn't properly go but sipping water helps a little. Eating too, nibbling dru toast helped.

I absolutely feel your pain, it is the one thing I dread over anything else because I can't have the pills.


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm feeling much better now all of a sudden. It seems the vomiting helped.


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I used 4 Head sticks and although they don't cure a migraine completely it did help, that and laying in a dark room.  Oh and the cold flannel over the eyes also helped.  I never bothered with paracetomal as they do nothing for a migraine.


----------



## BettyMax (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a migraine this week, 2 weeks after getting my BFP. I went to the doctor who gave me co-codamol which took the edge off. Diclofenac- my usual drug of choice for migraines is definitely banned but codeine is absolutely fine. See you doctor first though


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Betty max is spot on with the codine. It doesn't get rid of it but it helps take the edge off. I also try putting an ice pack on my head and lying still in a dark room.

Basically you just have to suffer through it which sucks!!! Good luck hope it's a BFP for you! xxx


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope you're feeling better. I find trying to get a sleep with a hot hot water bottle wrapped in a towel underneath the side where the pain is helps. A dark room is great. The earlier I do this the better. A cup of sweet tea when I wake also helps me feel less like a zombie.

Good luck    
Hels


----------

